# Craziest thing you have smoked...



## Will Squared (Feb 13, 2020)

I was staring at my 560 this morning contemplating what I would smoke next...
... and what are the possibilities and I was thinking, "I wonder if you can smoke apples..."
Then I thought, " What about Smoked S'mores".

I came in the house and google these and they are actually real things !

Not so crazy after all.
Gotta try Smoked Cinnamon Apples and S'Mores !

What are the craziest things you folks have smoked?


----------



## R Blum (Feb 13, 2020)

When I was younger I smoked a pretzel one time....oh you mean like in a smoker. LOL


----------



## 73saint (Feb 13, 2020)

Hot Smoked Cream Cheese...and it's the bomb





__





						Hot smoked cream cheese
					

I can’t take credit for the idea, recently read about this...hot smoked cream cheese.  Two hours of hickory smoke at 250 degrees.  Haven’t tasted yet but smells out of sight!




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2020)

Nutria....

At the camp....


----------



## 73saint (Feb 13, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Nutria....
> 
> At the camp....


Inda with the WIN!  lol, how was it?


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 13, 2020)

73saint said:


> Inda with the WIN!  lol, how was it?


Very good. Taste like wild pork.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 13, 2020)

indaswamp said:


> Very good. Taste like wild pork.


I wish we still had our duck lease out near Belle Chase La.  It was loaded w nutria


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 13, 2020)

R Blum said:


> When I was younger I smoked a pretzel one time....oh you mean like in a smoker. LOL


got to laugh, when I was a kid me and my buddies tried smoking dried up tree leaves. I used to wonder how people enjoyed smoking cigarettes.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2020)

Smoked some catnip once when I was 12. Wasnt my proudest moment. And the headache was horrible


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2020)

Whoa !!

Gary


----------



## fivetricks (Feb 13, 2020)

Nothing too crazy in the smoker for me. The lungs however? Well...... Lets just leave that be.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 13, 2020)

Around here occasionally there are Mountain Oysters available.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 13, 2020)

fivetricks said:


> Nothing too crazy in the smoker for me. The lungs however? Well...... Lets just leave that be.


Ditto that fivetricks!


----------



## Norwester55 (Feb 13, 2020)

Octopus. Smoke and seafood flavored chewing gum. One bite lasts a real long time!


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 13, 2020)

Yogurt for a beet salad and avocados. The smoked avocado is amazing with an egg and hot sauce on toast.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 13, 2020)

Nothing I have done but look at the pictures of last years NC Gathering they were smoking the booze. I guess they had run out of things to smoke.

Warren


----------



## texomakid (Feb 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Smoked some catnip once when I was 12. Wasnt my proudest moment. And the headache was horrible



ROTF>>>>>> You're my hero


----------



## BandCollector (Feb 13, 2020)

Cigars!

Gave them a mild smokey flavor.  

John


----------



## GentlemanJerk (Feb 13, 2020)

Canoe cut beef bone marrow.  Cold smoked it for 3 hours, then cooked it in the oven till it was ready and ate it with crackers.  Really really good.

Cold smoked a sliced up deer heart.  Brined, smoke, then pan fried with some veggies.


----------



## tander28 (Feb 13, 2020)

Bananas. They were smoky mush and would have been good in something maybe but by themselves...woof.


----------



## 73saint (Feb 13, 2020)

tander28 said:


> Bananas. They were smoky mush and would have been good in something maybe but by themselves...woof.


would've made a good banana bread, I bet.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 13, 2020)

Vanilla ice cream.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 13, 2020)

I saw Hendrix live at the Fillmore West in 68. I'm gonna have to pass on this one, can't take a chance on tarnishing my pristine reputation. RAY


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 13, 2020)

Couldn't have been that bad.
You can still remember it.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 13, 2020)

Has anyone smoked Pineapple?


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Has anyone smoked Pineapple?













I've done a swineapple. Stuffed with marinated pork tenderloin and onion, bell pepper and jalapenos


----------



## 73saint (Feb 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> View attachment 432211
> View attachment 432212
> 
> I've done a swineapple. Stuffed with marinated pork tenderloin and onion, bell pepper and jalapenos


How was that?  Looks pretty amazing!


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2020)

73saint said:


> How was that?  Looks pretty amazing!


Was very delicious. Sliced. Each ring had pineapple, pork and peppers and onion. Alot of work to put together though


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Was very delicious. Sliced. Each ring had pineapple, pork and peppers and onion. Alot of work to put together though




Really?  I did one and the meat was mushy.  We threw it out.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Really?  I did one and the meat was mushy.  We threw it out.


Not mine. I've seen it done 2 different ways. Some people precook the loin then stuff. Or marinate and place in pineapple raw(what i did) 275 until it hit 150 or so then bumped to 350 atthe end for crisp bacon. But dont hear me wrong the meat was certainly fork tender due to the pineapple tenderizing it. Not mushy though


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 13, 2020)

I think I will do some simple spears tomorrow..

Just brown sugar & cinnamon.

What temp and time do you think?

I saw one video where he seared the halves first and then cooked low. But that was on an Egg.

I have a 560.


----------



## pc farmer (Feb 13, 2020)

TNJAKE said:


> Not mine. I've seen it done 2 different ways. Some people precook the loin then stuff. Or marinate and place in pineapple raw(what i did) 275 until it hit 150 or so then bumped to 350 atthe end for crisp bacon. But dont hear me wrong the meat was certainly fork tender due to the pineapple tenderizing it. Not mushy though



Ok.  I stuffed raw.  Didnt bump temp up thou.  That may be the difference.


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2020)

pc farmer said:


> Ok.  I stuffed raw.  Didnt bump temp up thou.  That may be the difference.


I could see there being an over tender issue if cooked to long at lower temp. Giving the pineapple too long to react with the meat. It creates alot of liquid inside the pineapple 
	

		
			
		

		
	






The pork only had dry rub but the minute I put the loins into the pineapple boy did everything get juicy fast


----------



## TNJAKE (Feb 13, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> I think I will do some simple spears tomorrow..
> 
> Just brown sugar & cinnamon.
> 
> ...


I'd just grill hot. Being mindful to not burn the sugar. If you want more smoke then start at lower temp then sear


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 13, 2020)

That sounds good Jake. 
Like a reverse sear.
That's what we did with some sirloin tonight. MMMM !
I will do half with just brown sugar & cinnamon and on half I will add some chipotle powder I smoked for a little more bite. 
Might do some smoked apples at the same time.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Feb 14, 2020)

Thanks for the like Will Squared.

Warren


----------



## bbqbrett (Feb 14, 2020)

For me popcorn.   I get some people that think it is weird when I tell them that.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 14, 2020)

Toady I have halved bananas and pineapple wedges on a very low and very long smoke with apple chips... 150'
That is hotter than dehydrating and an experiment.
brown sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg sprinkled.
goona let them go 10 hours or so and see what happens.


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 14, 2020)

Will Squared said:


> Toady I have halved bananas and pineapple wedges on a very low and very long smoke with apple chips... 150'
> That is hotter than dehydrating and an experiment.
> brown sugar, cinnamon, and nutmeg sprinkled.
> goona let them go 10 hours or so and see what happens.


Looking forward to seeing how those turn out! Might need to baste them in rum!


----------



## S-met (Feb 14, 2020)

I can't claim this onefor myself, but a brew buddy of mine smokes malted grains for Rauchbier.


----------



## BuckeyeSteve (Feb 14, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> got to laugh, when I was a kid me and my buddies tried smoking dried up tree leaves. I used to wonder how people enjoyed smoking cigarettes.


HaHa.  I was probably around 12 or 13 when I tried to smoke poplar leaves. I didn't have a clue what I was doing and didn't roll them tight.  It was like a fire breathing dragon in reverse.  My throat was on fire.  I don't know how I didn't do any damage.


----------



## smokingohiobutcher (Feb 14, 2020)

Lets see.....there's pumpkin bread, chocolate chip cookies, sugar cookies, peaches are amazing!


----------



## Fueling Around (Feb 14, 2020)

Are you wanting "craziest" or "stupidest" things?
Many fruits and veggies take smoke well. I get requests for smoke dried tomatoes.
I'm going to try snake melon this summer. I doubt smoked cucumber is going to be a crowd pleaser, but worth a try
Something I did last year that won't be repeated, smoked Italian meatballs.  Not my liking.

The local ... uh herbal smokers were all buzzing last year (pun intended).  A grower (farmer) had 2 fields of hemp.  Don't know if they were going for seed or the plant for CBD.
I know it doesn't "smoke" well


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 15, 2020)

Omnivore said:


> Looking forward to seeing how those turn out! Might need to baste them in rum!


I pulled them off around 10:30 pm.
They went 9 hours.
I did learn something about my 560... I had the temp set at 150, about as low as I could turn the controller and twice I got an Error 4 message..." failure to ignite".
The fire was still going and I could jump the controller up and it would go okay.
So I turned it up to 160 and everything was just fine.

The pineapple was drying faster on the main grill so I switched places and put the bananas on the bottom.
The Pineapple came out like slightly moist leather (good though) and the bananas needed more time. The bananas were still a little bit tacky.
I had them on parchment paper and that worked out well.
I am going to finish the bananas off in the dehydrator


----------



## Omnivore (Feb 15, 2020)

That sounds good! I bet you cook chop up some of the dehydrated bananas and throw them into a smokey trail mix


----------



## GATOR240 (Feb 15, 2020)

smokerjim said:


> got to laugh, when I was a kid me and my buddies tried smoking dried up tree leaves. I used to wonder how people enjoyed smoking cigarettes.


My buddies and I did that too (pin oak leaves). Must be a Pa. thing!


----------



## olecrosseyes (Feb 15, 2020)

When I was young dumb and full of,,,,,
grape vines, yep I smoked em.

as an adult in my big block gosm,
butter, salt, cabbage, hummm I gotta think now,,,


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 15, 2020)

GATOR240 said:


> My buddies and I did that too (pin oak leaves). Must be a Pa. thing!


could be, but happy there are other leave smokers out there


----------



## smokerjim (Feb 15, 2020)

BuckeyeSteve said:


> HaHa.  I was probably around 12 or 13 when I tried to smoke poplar leaves. I didn't have a clue what I was doing and didn't roll them tight.  It was like a fire breathing dragon in reverse.  My throat was on fire.  I don't know how I didn't do any damage.


yeah I know what ya mean,


----------



## Kenzmad (Feb 17, 2020)

Smoked ice. Makes incredible Bloody Marys.


----------



## Will Squared (Feb 17, 2020)

I live in the East Foothills of N Cal and I am surrounded by Mandarin and Olive Orchards.
I have hit up the orange orchards for wood when they start pruning.
I have thought that Olive wood would not be good for chips because of all the oils that are in the wood.
Today I saw a recipe for "Olive Wood Smoked Olive Oil" and learned that this is a thing !
I even saw Olive Wood Smoked Sea Salt !

This is from one of the product reviews...

"Savory notes of smoky olive wood are infused with the highest quality, fresh extra virgin olive oil to make our Olive Wood Smoked Olive Oil.  Our smoked olive oil is all natural with no artificial ingredients, preservatives or refined carrier oils! The flavor of olive wood smoke is close to that of oak wood smoke. In Andalusia, Spain, olive wood is commonly used for grilling fish, poultry, meats and vegetables. "


----------

